

If it Looks Corporate, Change It - Mintz
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001300.html

======
yan
Zzz.

Atwood rewrote the blog post posted here earlier[1] without really adding
anything. At least he referenced it.

Coding Horror has been feeling exceptionally desperate for new content. Lately
it's been providing very little value and has been following the same schtick
of saying something unimpressively generic and summarizing it in a sentence
typeset in bold.

[1][http://blog.asmartbear.com/blog/youre-a-little-company-
now-a...](http://blog.asmartbear.com/blog/youre-a-little-company-now-act-like-
one.html)

~~~
edmccaffrey
Atwood's formula lets him make posts when he has nothing to say:
<http://blog.wekeroad.com/blog/nothing-to-say/>

------
edw519
"Coding Horror is the leading provider of relevant appearing tabularasa in the
programming blogosphere. Hackers world-wide use Jeff Atwood's Coding Horror
blog for its leading edge, paradigm breaking, deeply insighted, and profound
grasp of the obvious."

------
zoba
I'd also say "If it sounds corporate, change it." Leverage, solutions, circle
back, ping, value add, methodologies, goal oriented, etc etc etc. I cringe
every time I hear a friend say one of these.

~~~
whatusername
ping?

------
puredemo
Yeah we all know everything should look shiny and web 2.0 not corporate.

------
billswift
I voted this one up, because I found two links in the comments that are worth
checking out:

Entertainment: <http://www.despair.com/index.html>

and one that looks like it may be generally interesting or even useful:
<http://www.zx81.org.uk/>

